# Next S3 with DSG?



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

Could we be seeing a peak of what engine-tranny combo will be used in the next S3? How about a VR6 with aobut 280 hp and this transmition. Now that would definetly be something.
Who else thinks this is what we shall see?


----------

